# Die NDA ist gefallen



## Norei (2. August 2010)

Wie Sapience heute bekannt gab, darf ab sofort frei über die Beta berichtet werden.

Die ersten Highlights:
DX11 kommt, macht aber für erste keinen riesigen Unterschied. 
LUA kommt. Man wird sich eigene Oberflächenaddons erstellen können. Aber keine Angst, Gearscore, Auctioneer und die ganzen Power-WoW-Addons sind nicht möglich und auch nicht erwünscht momentan.
Die Startinstanzen wurden überarbeitet. Man sieht Frodo und Co. zu ihrer Reise aufbrechen.


----------



## Vetaro (2. August 2010)

XCITMUNT!


----------



## Khardi (2. August 2010)

Dan hoff ich mal das es in der nächster Zeit mehr Infos rauskommen^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

Das heißt, man darf endlich auch öffentlich darüber schreiben in Artikeln/Blogs etc.?


----------



## Khardi (2. August 2010)

Ganz genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhak (2. August 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> LUA kommt. Man wird sich eigene Oberflächenaddons erstellen können. Aber keine Angst, Gearscore, Auctioneer und die ganzen Power-WoW-Addons sind nicht möglich und auch nicht erwünscht momentan.



Kenne mich mit LUA nicht so aus, heißt das man wird nur Interface-Änderungen vornehmen können und rein garnichts was mit der Spielmechanik zu tun hat?


----------



## Vetaro (2. August 2010)

Rhak schrieb:


> Kenne mich mit LUA nicht so aus, heißt das man wird nur Interface-Änderungen vornehmen können und rein garnichts was mit der Spielmechanik zu tun hat?



Wir hatten das schonmal. Das heisst vor allem, dass du jetzt nicht nur das aussehen deines interfaces ändern kannst, sondern auch die positionen der einzelnen sachen. Z.B. können wir _endlich_ eine große Tasche haben, anstatt fünf kleine, oder unsere Aktionsleisten so anordnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das verschicken mehrerer Items per post auf einmal scheint möglich - aber darüber hinaus, nicht sehr viel.


----------



## Khardi (2. August 2010)

Man wird auch welche sreiben können die die Spielmechanik direckt beeinflüst aber nichts das zuviel einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen nimt.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. August 2010)

Khardi schrieb:


> Man wird auch welche sreiben können die die Spielmechanik direckt beeinflüst aber nichts das zuviel einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen nimt.



Also ich hab schon gut getankt, aber... hui. Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (2. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

frisch aus der Beta hab ich euch mal ein paar Screenshots hochgeladen.
Ich hab am Samstag erst angefangen zu spielen, hauptsächlich sieht man meinen neuen Lieblingscharakter "Bodo the mighty Hobbit-Mutant-Warden-Turtle"
[attachment=10904:ScreenShot00549.JPG]
d.h. jede Menge von dem neuen schönen Zierwerk(man sieht leicht meine Favoriten: Schildkrötenpanzer und Rüstung+Maske aus Rhûn) 
dazu ein paar Bilder aus dem Shop und etwas vom BdT und vom Questtracker

viel Spaß damit


----------



## Vetaro (2. August 2010)

Ich seh schon die nächsten gähn-diskussionen. 

Nach "Oh nein, es gibt in dem spiel jetzt Hemden und Hüte. Jetzt kann man überall Indiana Jones sein, das Spiel ist kaputt!" kommt jetzt "Die Mutant Ninja Turtles im Spiel? Das Spiel ist kaputt!"


Oh, und natürlich, weil irgendjemand, der Khardis sinnlose falschbehauptungen falsch versteht kommen dann doch die diskussionen auf, dass das spiel durch addons zerstört werden wird.


----------



## Elrigh (3. August 2010)

Stell Dir vor ne NDA fällt und keinen interessierts...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klimpergeld (3. August 2010)

och ich finds toll. aber ich bin ja auch so ein kacknoob, der sich auf den Itemshop freut.




Ja, richtet mich nur hin, ihr wow-ler^^




Ne. Ich freu mich wirklich aber auf buffed wird das keinen unterschied machen. Das ist keine so große sache, dass wir eine ausführliche berichterstattung bekommen.


----------



## Ehnoah (3. August 2010)

[sup]Wann kommt den das neue raus? weil dann hol ich mir ev. doch mal ein Beta Zugang für HdRO[/sup]


----------



## Nexarius (3. August 2010)

Ich hoffe ich werd jetzt nicht mit Steinchen beworfen...^^

Aber was für eine Beta ist das bei Lotro? Für ein zukünftiges Addon a la Mirkwood?


----------



## Vetaro (3. August 2010)

Contentpatch


----------



## Nexarius (3. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Contentpatch





Merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (3. August 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt auch mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zu ein paar Tagen Beta-Spielen verfasst.
Es stimmt schon, allzuviel spannendes gibt es nicht zu berichten, das meiste war auch schon vorher bekannt, darum geht es mehr um Zierwerk und anderen Fluff


----------



## Vetaro (3. August 2010)

Hier ein Zitat aus Nandor-Elbs Beitrag, den ich ganz ganz besonders gut finde:



> Das neue Instanzen-System ist gut durchdacht und bietet über Scharmützel- und Instanzeigene Zeichen die Möglichkeit neue Rüstungssets zu bekommen.
> 
> Für Helegrod und Annuminas Instanzen auf Level 65 bekommt man Zeichen, über die man sich aufgewertete Sets im Stil der alten Rüstungen ertauschen kann, welche zwar in Blau(Helegrod) und Violett(Annuminas) sehr bunt und auffällig sind, aber durch die 25 Strahlen auf jedem Teil *auch für aktuelle Raids eingesetzt werden können.* Für Level 55(Annuminas) und 60(Helegrod) gibt es auch kleinere Sets mit dem 100% Originaldesign der alten Rüstungen und jeweils 10 Strahlen pro Teil.
> Highlight für mich, den Zierwerk-Fan: Alle 3 Annuminas Rüstungssets gibt es auch als Zeremonien-Zierwerke. D.h. *auch ein Hüter oder Barde kann die schwere Rüstung fürs Zierwerk benutzen*.
> Einziges Problem bei den Instanzen: *man brauch jede Menge Zeichen, die 65er Sets benötigen 3,5 k Scharmützelzeichen pro Teil und dazu noch Instanzen und Veteranen Zeichen*, aber wer, wie ich, die alten Instanzen mochte und genug Freunde hat denen es ebenso geht, wird mehr Spaß daran haben altbekanntes in neuer Schwierigkeit häufiger zu spielen als dieselbe durchgekaute „neue“ Instanz abzufarmen, bis in einem schlecht wird.



Erinnert ihr euch? Hab ich's gesagt? Wir brauchten eine Aufgabe, die möglichst lange dauert und sinnvoll erscheint, selbst wenn's nur Zierwerk ist. Und das hier sieht exakt danach aus.

Nandor, kannst du u.U. die Sets fürs Maximallevel mal Screenshot-posten, damit wir die Werte mal vergleichen können? Item-Screenshots posten ist eh eine voll beliebte Aktivität, da werden dich alle für mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (3. August 2010)

Ok, extra für Vetaro hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht, viel Spaß damit

Die Kosten der Teile:
Helegrod: jewiels 3.555 Scharmützelzeichen, 2 Helegrod-Zeichen, 5 Dritte Veteranen-Zeichen( Edit: Fehler! "Third Superior Marks")
Annuminas: jeweils 3.420 Scharmützelzeichen, 2 Annuminas-Zeichen, 5 Dritte Veteranen-Zeichen( Edit: Fehler! "Third Superior Marks")
Annuminas Zierwerk: jeweils 1.230 Scharmützelzeichen, 3 Annuminas-Zeichen


----------



## JimmeyMV (3. August 2010)

geiler typ


----------



## Pyrodimi (4. August 2010)

Ich seh gern darüber hinweg das die Server von WoW.Trollen überrannt werden, auch mit einen Shop kann ich als Lifetimer noch leben..
ABER die LUA freigabe bewegt mich fast dazu das Spiel in die Ecke zu schießen....
Jaja Interfacemods..so fängts an, und 2 Wochen Später gehts los: Suchen DD 3k SPS für Hügelgrab....
oder: "Scheißgimpschurke mach ma DMG..kicked aus Group"...
Danke, nein Danke wohin der Müll bei WoW geführt hat, haben wir ja gesehen, und auch jetzt ist es möglich sein Interface zu "verschönern" und die 5 Taschen einzeln ..echt das tut keinem weh...


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2010)

boah, Buffed ist so ein kackhost. Und das hier soll man lesen können? Das hast du doch sicherlich nicht selber so schlecht gemacht.

Falls es dir nichts ausmacht könntest du die sachen bei imageshack.us hochladen (du kannst die alle auf einmal auswählen, musst die nicht nacheinander laden) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wenn du das machst, leg' ich dafür einen Vergleich mit den existierenden sets hin (oder zumindest für wächter)


----------



## Nandor-Elb (4. August 2010)

stimmt, die Qualität ist alles andere als gut, ich hab das gestern Abend mal eben so hingeklatscht, hier jetzt nochmal ordentlich.

Eine Sache noch, die manche vielleicht interessiert:
[attachment=10909:Celebrimbor.JPG]

die 5 Zeichen sind dritte Veteranen-Zeichen( Edit: Fehler! "Superior Third Marks")
da bleibt einem nur zu sagen: bye bye SG


----------



## Bigmedi (4. August 2010)

Cool das wird so geil und ich hatte doch recht mit dem Scharmützeln hihi

mfg Big!!


----------



## Kobold (4. August 2010)

Nandor-Elb schrieb:


> die 5 Zeichen sind dritte Veteranen-Zeichen
> da bleibt einem nur zu sagen: bye bye SG



Warum sollte man sich von SG verabschieden?

SG bietet weit mehr als nur das Zeichen von Celembrimbor. Das Glasfläschchen ist sehr beliebt und der Spielspaß sollte im Vordergrund liegen.
Die Instanzen nur als "Item-Store" zu sehen ist etwas kurzsichtig. (Vielleicht liegt es auch an meiner tollen Sippe, mit denen ich sehr gern zusammen losziehe) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2010)

Kobold schrieb:


> SG bietet weit mehr als nur das Zeichen von Celembrimbor. Das Glasfläschchen ist sehr beliebt und der Spielspaß sollte im Vordergrund liegen.



Tuter aber nicht, weil viele Leute über 50 mal (gezählt, nicht gefühlt) in der Instanz waren und das Celebrimbor-Zeichen noch nicht mal zu gesicht bekommen haben - abgesehen davon, dass es dann noch 5 andere Leute gäbe, die das auch gerne hätten.

Für 1000 Scharmützelpunkte ist das beinahe ein Witz, wenn man bedenkt wie viel aufwand viele leute damit hatten.

(Ach genau, ich fang gleich mit dem zahlenvergleich an, esse nur eben noch Kölln® Schoko Müsli (nur 2,49 im guten Fachgeschäft).)


----------



## Füchtella (4. August 2010)

Huhu!



Vetaro schrieb:


> Tuter aber nicht, weil viele Leute über 50 mal (gezählt, nicht gefühlt) in der Instanz waren und das Celebrimbor-Zeichen noch nicht mal zu gesicht bekommen haben - abgesehen davon, dass es dann noch 5 andere Leute gäbe, die das auch gerne hätten.


Schon richtig.
Und natürlich ist es doof, wenn eine der begehrtesten Beuten so ausgemacht dämlich niedrige Dropchancen hat, und dann auch noch beim handwerken ein völlig zufälliges - heißt, oftmals unbrauchbares - Ergebnis erzielt.
Pfui Turbine.
Aber ... verzeiht, aber wer 50 mal (gezählt, nicht gefühlt) nur wegen eines solchen Beuestücks in eine Instanz rennt, die ihm ansonsten zum Halse raushängt, ist auch ein klitzekleinwenig selbst schuld.
Denn nirgends steht, dass jeder mit einer 2.ZA. Waffe rumrennen *muss*.
Wenn einem der Aufwand zu groß bzw. zu beknackt ist, kann man das auch einfach bleiben lassen.
Mir persönlich war bisher sowohl die Zeit zum farmen als auch das Geld zum kaufen zu schade, ich hab's einfach gelassen.


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2010)

Füchtella schrieb:


> wer 50 mal (gezählt, nicht gefühlt) nur wegen eines solchen Beuestücks in eine Instanz rennt, die ihm ansonsten zum Halse raushängt, ist auch ein klitzekleinwenig selbst schuld.



Das stimmt auch. 

Aber: Es ist irrelevant für die Aussage hinter der wir her sind *g*
Wer _immernoch_ kein Celebrimbor-Zeichen hat, hat sicherlich (wie ich) einfach keine lust gehabt.

Jetzt aber kann ich das durchaus in Betracht ziehen - denn 1000 Scharmützelzeichen sind ein Klacks, und 5 dritte Veteranenzeichen - Endlich mal eine Gelegenheit, um die Dinger _sinvoll_ einzusetzen!

(Ich bin übrigens grad dabei, die beiden Düsterwald-sets zusammenzuaddieren, danach werd ich die annuminas- und helegrod-sets durchzählen.)


----------



## Freejack (4. August 2010)

So leicht wird es dann doch nicht. Zu mal die Zeichen nicht Drittes Veteranenzeichen sind, sondern die neuen "Classic Mirkwood Marks".


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (4. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich seh gern darüber hinweg das die Server von WoW.Trollen überrannt werden, auch mit einen Shop kann ich als Lifetimer noch leben..
> ABER die LUA freigabe bewegt mich fast dazu das Spiel in die Ecke zu schießen....
> Jaja Interfacemods..so fängts an, und 2 Wochen Später gehts los: Suchen DD 3k SPS für Hügelgrab....
> oder: "Scheißgimpschurke mach ma DMG..kicked aus Group"...
> Danke, nein Danke wohin der Müll bei WoW geführt hat, haben wir ja gesehen, und auch jetzt ist es möglich sein Interface zu "verschönern" und die 5 Taschen einzeln ..echt das tut keinem weh...


Da geb ich Dir voll recht. LUA verleitet die "Buchhalter" zu exzessiven Vereinfachungen und lockt damit die Trolle hervor.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (4. August 2010)

Freejack schrieb:


> So leicht wird es dann doch nicht. Zu mal die Zeichen* nicht Drittes Veteranenzeichen* sind, sondern die neuen "Classic Mirkwood Marks".


 
stimmt, da hast du Recht, mein Fehler
die sind als "Superior Third Marks" betitelt, was ich dann mal eben so ohne den Tooltipp zu lesen falsch übersetzt habe.
Allerdings gibt es diese Zeichen auch in den 6er und 12er Scharmützeln der Stufe 65 und höher, also im Grunde doch so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=10911:Zeichen.JPG]


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2010)

So, ich bin endlich fertig. Keine Sorge, ich hab nicht die ganze Zeit gearbeitet, dazwischen hab ich auch mal geschlafen.

*Vergleich der neuen Sets*​


----------



## Nandor-Elb (4. August 2010)

Oha, na da hast du dir ja ne ganze Menge Arbeit gemacht.
Erstmal vielen Dank dafür,
mit den Werten kann ich nichts anfangen, da ich den Wächter nicht kenne, aber die allgemeine Übersicht ist sehr schön geworden.
Eine Ergänzung sollte man noch machen: Die Helegrod Rüstung ist zwar von den Werten sehr schlecht, aber viele(vor allem Jäger), finden sie wegen der Set-Boni trotzdem gut.
Ansonsten sieht man aber schön, dass das neue Annuminas-Set, welches schon immer auf hohe Basiswerte ausgerichtet war, eine sehr große Hilfe beim zukünftigen Raiden sein kann.
[sofern die Werte so bleiben. Ich halte es zwar für unwahrscheinlich, aber es ist ja alles noch Beta, es kann sich noch alles ändern! Das gilt allgemein: Was ich euch erzählt habe kann in einer Woche schon wieder veraltet sein]


----------



## MelvinSmiley (5. August 2010)

Also wieder wie gehabt in letzter Zeit....Neue Rüstung = schlechtere Werte+voll krasses Strahlen Alda.......Wann kommt SWTOR...............Oder irgendwas anderes Neues und Gutes....


----------



## Vetaro (5. August 2010)

Die neue Rüstung hat keine voll krassen strahlen.

Bzw. hat sie schon, aber nicht krassere als wir schon haben. Das Annuminas-Set kann zumindest zur hälfte aber die Startchancen für Barad Guldur erhöhen.
 Und _unter Umständen_ könnte man auch das Annûminas-Set statt dem Moria-Set gut finden.


Ich halte die beiden Sets aber speziell eher wegen des Aussehens für interessant, sonst eher nicht viel.


----------



## Norei (5. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich seh gern darüber hinweg das die Server von WoW.Trollen überrannt werden, auch mit einen Shop kann ich als Lifetimer noch leben..
> ABER die LUA freigabe bewegt mich fast dazu das Spiel in die Ecke zu schießen....
> Jaja Interfacemods..so fängts an, und 2 Wochen Später gehts los: Suchen DD 3k SPS für Hügelgrab....
> oder: "Scheißgimpschurke mach ma DMG..kicked aus Group"...
> Danke, nein Danke wohin der Müll bei WoW geführt hat, haben wir ja gesehen, und auch jetzt ist es möglich sein Interface zu "verschönern" und die 5 Taschen einzeln ..echt das tut keinem weh...


Ich kann dich beruhigen. Das geht nicht und wird auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht gehen. Die Devs haben auch gesagt, dass sie diese Informationen nicht bereitstellen wollen. Ebenso geht keine Kommunikation mit externen Servern. Momentan dürfte es nicht mal für eine HdRO-Edition von BLASC reichen.


----------



## Telkir (5. August 2010)

Schön, dass Turbine den Fall der NDA einfach ohne Ankündigung über zwei Wochen vorverlegt...
Nun gut, meine privaten Eindrücke kommen dann wohl später und auf alternativen Vertriebswegen, da eine böse Grippe die letzten Tage meine Schreiber-Fähigkeiten komplett lahmlegten.

Ich will natürlich nicht nur meckern, daher eine Miniauflistung der für mich wichtigsten Themen:

*LUA:*
Viele geht nicht, einiges geht und das ist super. Buff-/Debuffleisten, Onebag, Reisemenüs für Jäger (die Leisten werden leerer und Ihr müsst nicht mehr in der Fähigkeitenliste suchen) etc. Super Sache. Das Addon NoobFilter gibt es auch schon, allerdings ist der Nutzen kaum vorhanden und der Entwickler hat sich für eine Spaß-Version entschieden, die mit Gearscore etc. nicht vergliechbar ist. 

*Startgebiete/Tutorials:*
Sehr übersichtlich und spannend gestaltet.

*Instanzen/Belohnungen:*
Sehr praktisch, Gruppen müssen noch immer selbst gebastelt werden, die Instanzen sind angenehm kurz. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad fordernd, die Belohnungen mit Instanz-Zeichen und Scharmützelzeichen ansprechend. Die Rüstungssets sind für mich ein Grund - wie Vetaro schon einmal schrieb - endlich wieder öfter und mit einem Ziel in HDRO reinzuschauen.
*
Enedwaith:*
Leider weniger spannend wie die Ankündigungen vermuten ließen. Wie schon im Düsterwald gibt es einige schöne Quests, aber in der Summe ist es wieder mehr vom belanglosen Quest-Einerlei.

*Itemshop:*
Die Preise für Quest-Gebiete sind hoch. Die Preise für Erweiterungen sind OK. Rabatte locken immer wieder zum Kauf. Trait-Hilfen etc. sind optional und bringen nur einen Zeitvorteil. Neue Scrolls kann man Ingame erspielen, aber dropen meiner Meinung nach zu schlecht. Wer gut sein will, sollte einkaufen. Man kann enorm viele Turbine-Punkte selbst erspielen, ohne einen Cent auszugeben. Hierzu gab es auch einen Turbine-Post im US-Forum, der von 700 Turbine-Punkten in der Free-2-Play-Version spricht.

*Beta-Berichte:*
Die Stimmung in der Beta war größtenteils so positiv, wie sie in den offiziellen Beta-Journalen, die Turbine enorme Community-Kritik einbrachten, wiedergegeben wurden. Die Tester waren begeistert und haben auch den Itemshop positiv aufgenommen, eben weil er optional bleibt, wenn man sich Zeit nehmen will. Mit normalen Spiel hatte ich bis Stufe 25 und ohne Grind selbst ~250 Turbine-Punkte erspielt und noch immer einige offene Quests der Free-2-Play-Gebiete offen.
Dass noch immer ein Teil der HdRO-Community, die nicht an der Beta teilnehmen konnten, gegen die Tester und deren Berichte/Antworten auf Fragen, Erfahrungen wettert, zeigt, dass ein Teil nur meckert, um etwas gegen das Shop-Modell zu sagen. Sapience stellte das mit Aussicht auf die Schließung der Diskussions-Threads ebenfalls fest.


----------



## Vetaro (5. August 2010)

Heisst das, du kennst keinen, der ausführlich in der Beta dabei war _und_ das Modell blöd findet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erinnert mich nämlich an einen großartigen Satz, den ich mal im Iron Chariots Wiki gelesen habe.
 "Wenn in einer Diskussion, z.B. im Internet, jemand die Evolutionstheorie grundsätzlich in Frage stellt, ist dies letztendlich eigentlich _immer_ darauf zurückzuführen, dass er nicht ausreichend Wissen über das Thema besitzt."


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> *Itemshop:*
> Die Preise für Quest-Gebiete sind hoch. Die Preise für Erweiterungen sind OK. Rabatte locken immer wieder zum Kauf. Trait-Hilfen etc. sind optional und bringen nur einen Zeitvorteil. Neue Scrolls kann man Ingame erspielen, aber dropen meiner Meinung nach zu schlecht. Wer gut sein will, sollte einkaufen. Man kann enorm viele Turbine-Punkte selbst erspielen, ohne einen Cent auszugeben. Hierzu gab es auch einen Turbine-Post im US-Forum, der von 700 Turbine-Punkten in der Free-2-Play-Version spricht.



700 Punkte sind trotzdem nicht gerade viel. Allein ein Taschenslot kostet ja derzeit in der Beta fast 500 Punkte, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe. Zusätzlich fehlen noch einige Quest-Pakete, die man sich kaufen kann (welche auch nicht gerade preiswert sind) etc. Derzeit finde ich den Shop einfach nur daneben, bis auf die Preise der Erweiterungen. Aber der Rest ist noch völlig daneben, besonders die Relation der Preise untereinander.


----------



## Gromthar (6. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Derzeit finde ich den Shop einfach nur daneben, bis auf die Preise der Erweiterungen. Aber der Rest ist noch völlig daneben, besonders die Relation der Preise untereinander.


Könntest Du dies evtl. konkretisieren?


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2010)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Könntest Du dies evtl. konkretisieren?



Ein zusätzlicher Taschenslot kostet z.B. 495 Turbine-Punkte. Im DDO-Store kosten derzeit 400 (+20 Extra-Punkte) Turbine-Punkte 6,50 US-Dollar. Wenn die Preise für die Turbine-Punkte so bleiben, wie jetzt im DDO-Store (was ich auch glaube), dann würde man für eine Tasche nach derzeitigen Stand über 7 US-Dollar bezahlen. Was ist persönlich als ein bisschen zu viel empfinde. Dass ich dann auch noch 75 Turbine-Punkte abdrücken soll, damit ich für 1h lang alle Reiserouten nutzen kann ... 1 Charakterslot kostet glaube 700 Punkte, was wohl rund 8 US-Dollar sein müssten. Und da sehe ich schon die Relation nicht mehr: 7 Dollar für ne Tasche, die im Grunde nichts mehr als ein paar Inventarplätze bringt, und 8 Dollar für nen weiteren Charakterslot, wo ich einen neuen Charakter anlegen kann (wo ich die Taschen erneut kaufen müsste). Tut mir Leid, aber ich hoffe, dass die Preise so nicht in das fertige Spiel kommen oder die Turbine-Punkte für HDRO ne extra-Anpassung bekommen.


----------



## alburak (6. August 2010)

aber ist es nicht so, das man wenn man die grundversion als cd (oder online bei cm) kauft, das man eh die 5 taschen und 5 charslots hat?
die grundversion gibt es bei amazon schon für 5 euro sogar als goldversion mit breepferd zu kaufen.

also wenn man jetzt 5€ investiert, bzw später sogar eine version erwischt man billiger wegkommt. da sogar die quests schon mit drin sind.


----------



## Vetaro (6. August 2010)

Wenn du die Vollversion des Spiels kaufst, wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich Zugriff auf alle Gebiete bis Moria und die Inhalte dort haben (Dungeons, Quests etc.)

Ich nehme aber an, dass Goldmaximum, Taschen und so mit dem Abo zusammenhängen.
Das sind aber so fragen, die ich in die FAQ aufnehmen werde, sobald wir mehr darüber wissen.

Zusatz: Ich _könnte mir vorstellen_, dass die Geschäftsversionen des Spiels nicht mehr hergestellt werden. Dazu gibt es allerdings _keinerlei_ belege oder Andeutungen.
Es würde nur Sinn machen, wenn sich die HdRO-Entwickler wieder den Preis selber greifeln, sodass sie die Monopolstellung haben.


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2010)

alburak schrieb:


> aber ist es nicht so, das man wenn man die grundversion als cd (oder online bei cm) kauft, das man eh die 5 taschen und 5 charslots hat?
> die grundversion gibt es bei amazon schon für 5 euro sogar als goldversion mit breepferd zu kaufen.
> 
> also wenn man jetzt 5€ investiert, bzw später sogar eine version erwischt man billiger wegkommt. da sogar die quests schon mit drin sind.



Wäre es mal so, aber wahrscheinlich werden, zumindest laut dem FAQ, nur Abo-Spieler und LTA-Spieler zugriff darauf haben, außer Quests und Erweiterungen (wenn man die sich schon gekauft hat).

Selbst Premium-Spieler (also Abo) haben nur drei Taschen am Anfang und drei Charakterslots. LTA hat alles, bis auf die Erweiterungen (Moria, Düsterwald).


----------



## alburak (7. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Zusatz: Ich _könnte mir vorstellen_, dass die Geschäftsversionen des Spiels nicht mehr hergestellt werden. Dazu gibt es allerdings _keinerlei_ belege oder Andeutungen.
> Es würde nur Sinn machen, wenn sich die HdRO-Entwickler wieder den Preis selber greifeln, sodass sie die Monopolstellung haben.



also ich konnte in gelsenkirchen und bochum (saturn, mediamarkt und promarkt) keine version von hdro kaufen. ich wurde immer drauf hingewiesen, das es doch bald f2p sei und das man es bestimmt (!!!!) kostenlos schon runterladen kann.
ich hab es dann am ende von CM direkt online gekauft, natürlich ohne packung und handbuch ect. was ich im nachhinein echt bereue. hätte gern was zum anfassen gehabt.


----------



## Vetaro (7. August 2010)

Saturn ist kein beleg für irgendwas, dort arbeiten leute, die überhaupt keine Ahnung von Computern haben. Und ich meine das nicht polemisch, sondern tatsächlich: Diese Leute sind nicht dafür ausgebildet. Wenn jemand da ahnung von spielen oder hardware hat, ist das purer zufall.


----------



## alburak (7. August 2010)

da hast du natürlich recht, aber was ich sagen wollte ist, das diese läden schon seit wochen keine verkaufsversion von hdro erhalten bzw verkaufen.

ich kenne auch nur noch amazon und cm wo ich das spiel bekommen könnte. vll gibt es kleine läden, die noch auf ihren cds sitzen. aber grossartig verkauft wird hdro nicht mehr. (vll auch nur hier in der umgebung)


----------



## xXavieXx (8. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe vorhin eine E-Mail von newsletter@turbine.com bekommen mit der Überschrift "Congratulations! You´re invited!". Ist es normal das die auf Englisch ist? Ich habe echt keine Ahnung wie das Turbine für sich regelt (die sind ja auch nicht für die Deutschen Accounts verantwortlich, oder?), wollte daher mal bei euch nachfragen, ob da jemand weiter weis.

Enthalten war ein Product-Key, den ich mit einem Turbine-Account verwenden kann.


----------



## kogrash (8. August 2010)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vorhin eine E-Mail von newsletter@turbine.com bekommen mit der Überschrift "Congratulations! You´re invited!". Ist es normal das die auf Englisch ist? Ich habe echt keine Ahnung wie das Turbine für sich regelt (die sind ja auch nicht für die Deutschen Accounts verantwortlich, oder?), wollte daher mal bei euch nachfragen, ob da jemand weiter weis.
> 
> Enthalten war ein Product-Key, den ich mit einem Turbine-Account verwenden kann.



Und war zufällig auch gleich ein link zum einfachen einloggen dabei?

Hört sich nicht gut an...
Im Launcher von HdRo war gerade wieder eine Warnung, daß eine neue Welle phishing-mails umgeht.
Bei uns gibts eigentlich keine Turbine-Accounts, bis jetzt ist das noch alles Codemasters...
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob Beta-Einladungen so verschickt werden. Und die könnten sogar von Turbine kommen - da hab ich keine Ahnung (ich finde Betas spoilen einfach zuviel).
Ansonsten fehlen uns Infos um was genaues sagen zu können: Beta-Einladung? Oder normales Spiel? Spielst du schon HdRo? Oder was? Oder wie? 


PS:
Thread-Hijacker!


----------



## xXavieXx (8. August 2010)

Mit der Mail ist alles in Ordnung - habe mich registriert, lade gerade den Client (10G. Habe selbstverständlich den Downloader auf alles durchsucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann also für mich losgehen (nur mal schauen ob ich zum spielen komme, bin momentan von StarCraft II in den Bann gezogen) ^^

Für die es Interessiert, das ist die Mail: Klick mich!


----------



## Olfmo (8. August 2010)

ja die einladung ist sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiele seit gestern erfolgreich eine kleine hobbit-bardin auf bullroarer^^


----------



## Squizzel (8. August 2010)

LUA ist nur eine Skriptsprache und kein Teufelswerk. Sobald eine API für ein MMO eingefügt wird, ist dies nicht gleichzusetzen mit Recount, Omen oder GearScore. Es steht den Entwicklern frei welche Variablen sie zur Verfügung stellen. Also bekommt nicht gleich Pipi in den Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (8. August 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> LUA ist nur eine Skriptsprache und kein Teufelswerk. Sobald eine API für ein MMO eingefügt wird, ist dies nicht gleichzusetzen mit Recount, Omen oder GearScore. Es steht den Entwicklern frei welche Variablen sie zur Verfügung stellen. Also bekommt nicht gleich Pipi in den Augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manchmal würde ich gerne normale menschen mit online-jargon konfrontieren und ihre reaktionen austesten.


----------



## Squizzel (8. August 2010)

Meinst du die Spitze mit dem Pipi in den Augen? Auf sowas reagiert man auch außerhalb der Onlinewelten ganz gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DragononBack (8. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre es mal so, aber wahrscheinlich werden, zumindest laut dem FAQ, nur Abo-Spieler und LTA-Spieler zugriff darauf haben, außer Quests und Erweiterungen (wenn man die sich schon gekauft hat).
> 
> Selbst Premium-Spieler (also Abo) haben nur drei Taschen am Anfang und drei Charakterslots. LTA hat alles, bis auf die Erweiterungen (Moria, Düsterwald).



Ich dachte, das man, sobald man Abo- oder LTA-Kunde ist, eh schon den VIP-Status intus hat... den Premium bekammst doch, wenn Du nen Char über ne gewisse Stufe gespielt hattest.... kann aber auch sein, das ich mich da jetzt total täusche... oder es ist schon wieder geändert worden.

Weiß jemand genauer darüber bescheid?


----------



## Vetaro (8. August 2010)

DragononBack schrieb:


> den Premium bekammst doch, wenn Du nen Char über ne gewisse Stufe gespielt hattest.... kann aber auch sein, das ich mich da jetzt total täusche... oder es ist schon wieder geändert worden.



Es ist niemals irgendwas geändert worden, und was du da sagst, wurde niemals von irgendjemandem behauptet.

Premium ist man Seit Tag 1, wenn man echtes Geld für das Spiel ausgegeben hat.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (9. August 2010)

Hier ein kleines Update mit Bildern aus Enedwaith für die Landschaftsinteressierten unter euch. Vielleicht folgt später noch etwas Text dazu, war nämlich gar nicht so einfach dahin zu kommen mit Level 28, violette Gegner haben jetzt ne Aggro-Range von gefühlt 2 Kilometern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (9. August 2010)

Höhö, die Hobbits sehen aus wie Penner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und: Diese Bilder hier mag ich am liebsten. Man sieht auch direkt wieder: Auf distanz funktioniert die HdRO-Grafik am besten, und die Weitblick-Künstler sind eben auch die besten des spiels.

Ausserdem, ungefähr so stelle ich mir in HdR ein Gebiet vor, das mit "Hier gibts weitestgehend nichts" beschrieben wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (9. August 2010)

alburak schrieb:


> aber ist es nicht so, das man wenn man die grundversion als cd (oder online bei cm) kauft, das man eh die 5 taschen und 5 charslots hat?
> die grundversion gibt es bei amazon schon für 5 euro sogar als goldversion mit breepferd zu kaufen.
> 
> also wenn man jetzt 5€ investiert, bzw später sogar eine version erwischt man billiger wegkommt. da sogar die quests schon mit drin sind.



Wenn du die CD hast, solltest du vor F2P-Start den Account anlegen, 5 Chars erstellen und das ganze so timen, dass du mit den 30 Freitagen den Start überstehst. Dann ist wohl das Goldcap weg (mindestens aber auf 5 Gold) und du hast für die kostenlosen Tage alle Questgebiete. Idealerweise kaufst du dir bei Amazon auch noch Moria für 5 Euro nochwas, das ist nämlich deutlich billiger als die 2000 Punkte. Wenn die Freitage zuende sind, verlierst du aber den Questzugriff auf alle Questpacks in Eriador, sprich Einsame Lande bis Eregion.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (9. August 2010)

Beta-Blog Teil 2 ist fertig, u.a. mit einem kleinen Text zur Enedwaith-Reise. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Füchtella (9. August 2010)

Huhu Nandor-Elb!

Mal so ganz nebenbei ein dickes Dankeschön für die ausführliche Berichterstattung.

mfg


----------



## Nandor-Elb (11. August 2010)

Update: Mit dem letzten Patch gab es paar Detailänderungen, u.a. auch an den klassischen Rüstungs-Sets. Die Werteänderungen sind allerdings minimal. Es gibt ein paar nette Zusatzeffekte anstelle von reinen Werteboni beim ein oder anderen Helegrod-Set
Vor allem wurden die Kosten geändert, d.h. gesenkt: 
Annuminas: 1.896 Scharmützelzeichen, 1 Annuminaszeichen, 3 Superior Third Marks
Helegrod: 2.370 Scharmützelzeichen, 2 Helegrodzeichen, 5 Superior Third Marks
Heute Nacht(1 Uhr nach unserer Zeit) ist das große Stresstest-Event. Wenn dabei etwas nenneswertes passiert werd ichs berichten


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2010)

Find ich gleichzeitig gut und doof. ich fands eigentlich schön, als die dinger so teuer waren - das sind nämlich knapp 1,5 tage scharmützeln pro setteil gewesen. Warum muss man das verringern? naja, hoffentlich nur beta.

EDIT: Sind die änderungen tatsächlich Minimal, oder soll ich die nochmal alle durchgehen?

Das Wächterset sieht auf den ersten Blick verbessert aus, auf den zweiten Blick kaum.
 Jäger haben hingegen praktisch keine +Beweglichkeit, und Runenbewahrer haben +Macht, +Vitalität und +Beweglichkeit.


----------

